# Diffuser oil spilled on rustic style table - need help



## FireFitzy (May 21, 2012)

Hey everyone,

My girlfriend just spilled some diffuser oil on her rustic style table. 
We tried to clean it up as quickly as we could, but it seems the table sucked most of it up. 
I'm attaching a couple pics of the damage, wondering if there is anything we can do to fix it or at least 're-blend' the look. Please help, she is a windstorm of crankiness right now


















Thanks


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Two questions, what is diffuser oil? What is the original finish on the table?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Did a search for diffuser oil. One of the main ingredients seems to be alcohol. You might try using denatured alcohol. If the finish is shellac this might also dissolve the shellac and move it around and diffuse the stain. try the DNS in a place that isn't visible first.


----------



## FireFitzy (May 21, 2012)

Diffuser oil is basically a scented oil. 
It's a form of an air freshener that seeps through reeds and 'diffuses' into the air. Basically like a fancy glade plug. 
As for the original finish, I'm not sure. I'm new to all of this, this was a purchase on her behalf. A reclaimed wood made to look rustic.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Get a new GF!! JK LOL


----------

